# Thermapen Mk4: Orange & Black Sale



## TulsaJeff (Oct 26, 2017)

If you don't have one yet.. well, here's your motivation;)

Tomorrow, the Thermapen Mk4 Orange and Black sale starts in honor of the approaching holiday. This sale will run Friday, October 27th through Tuesday, October 31st.

As most of you know, the Thermapen Mk4 is the world’s best digital instant-read thermometer used by top chefs and BBQ pitmasters with accurate readings to ± 0.7°F in just *2 to 3 seconds*!

Sale pricing will be live by tomorrow morning.


----------



## dugan (Oct 26, 2017)

Best hand held therm on the market. I own 2 and they are the fastest read and both read exactly the same at any temp, and I purchased them 2 years apart. Well worth the price if you don't have one.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 27, 2017)

Don't miss out on this deal. If you are looking for a Thermapen Mk4.. they are on sale today through October 31st at 20% off the regular price.

These things read in literally 2-3 seconds and that makes a huge difference when you don't want to leave the lid up too long or if you have 40-50 pieces of chicken and you want to check all of them for safety.

I often use mine to move things from the smoker grate to a pan and by the time it gets to the pan, I know what the temperature is and ready for the next one.

Get yours today!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 27, 2017)

I must have close to a dozen kitchen thermometers but I bought one of these several months ago and is now my favorite!

One addition I highly suggest is getting the silicone boot/case with it. I got the glow in the dark one and they have strong magnets on them so it will stick to your refrigerator, range or nearby cabinet etc.


----------

